# Fluval leaking!!!



## Noahma

i just got home and noticed my water level had dropped a little from my last water change where I did filter maintenance. I looked at the canister carefully and found it leaking water at the clips. Well I pulled the filter off and tried to reseat, it still leaked. I pulled out the good ole vasoline and lubricated the o-ring, well now it leaks worse. Before it would have been manageable so I could keep the filter running while I tried to get a replacement o-ring or replacement filter, now I cannot run the filter without it leaking a cup of water a min. 

1. does anyone think a simple o-ring will fix the leak? I checked for debris in the area where it seals
2. Would putting the filter media in the tank in the flow from my power head help save it?


Thanks, I do have my eye on one of the aquatop (sunsun) filters, but I really do not want to spend the money on one if I can help it. 

I am not sure if any of my LFS's keep the o-ring in stock, if not I will have to order one, could the bacteria survive that long? and would it still help keep ammonia from building up in the tank?

I have the lights unplugged, co2 turned off (it runs through an inline diffuser with the filter, and will stop fertilizing while the tank is sitting without a filter. 
:help:


----------



## TerriM

From the Hagen Knowledge Base:

More often than not the cause of the leak can be directly attributed to the seal ring as it has become dry and void of lubricant. Ideally, the regular use of Fluval Silicone Lubricant will keep the seal ring supple and extend its life for a proper seal.* Do Not use Vaseline* as this will impede a perfect seal and can lead to leaking.
If a proper seal cannot be achieved by the application of the silicon lubricant the seal ring may have been cracked or stretched slightly warranting a new seal ring. Prior to closing the filter it is important to always inspect the seal ring and the groove in which it sits and the interior of the filter case for debris such as substrate as this will also break the seal.

I made the mistake of Vaseline once too, you're right it leaks much worse. Maybe if you can get that Vaseline cleaned off the slow leak would return buying you time to order a new seal ring.


----------



## 82nd_Airborne

I would think your tank should be fine for a couple days if you just leave the filter media in the tank with the powerhead. As long as the powerhead can maintain flow through the tank, the media should have some effect. Keep a close eye on it if your tank is heavily stocked. People create non-filtered planted bowls for shrimp with good success, so a couple days shouldn't be a tank nuke. I'd limit feeding as well though.


----------



## BruceF

Bummer. I would think it would be fine overnight. I used to have a fluval with that o ring. I hated that ring. I know where you can get a cheap eheim 35 if you want one.


----------



## Overfloater

What model is it?


----------



## Noahma

Overfloater said:


> What model is it?


it is a 205. I am going to be calling my LFS's today and see if anyone sells the o-ring, if they do not I got permission from the boss (my wife lol) to order a new filter, which I was going to upgrade anyway for my 40B which is in the planning stages. I will probably end up with one of the sunsun models that I keep hearing very good things about.


----------



## Noahma

82nd_Airborne said:


> I would think your tank should be fine for a couple days if you just leave the filter media in the tank with the powerhead. As long as the powerhead can maintain flow through the tank, the media should have some effect. Keep a close eye on it if your tank is heavily stocked. People create non-filtered planted bowls for shrimp with good success, so a couple days shouldn't be a tank nuke. I'd limit feeding as well though.


The tank is pretty heavily stocked, tons of endlers and a few rainbowfish. It is also very heavily planted so I think the risk is not to high, although I am certainly going to keep an eye on things. the circulation pump is a pretty strong one, and I still have plenty of water movement in the tank, and over the media.


----------



## AaronMB

I've found with my 206 that if I press down on the top while latching the clips it wants to leak just a bit...but if I simply put the top on and make sure the clips are the only source of "pressure," it doesn't leak at all.


----------



## HypnoticAquatic

im sure its a simple fix if u cant figure it out or cant fix it throw it my way but it shouldnt be difficult to fix. for ur 40b i would go at the very least a 406(23watts)$164 or sunsun304(55watts)$100 and depending on your layout you might need more circulation i had to add another hydor 420 to boost up for dead spots, if i had to do it agian id really like to try out my fx5 and two spray bars think that would be perfect very high turnover with low current.


----------



## Kyrol

I don't think I'll get another canister other then an fx5 now that I've had mine for a while. Aslong as you don't pump c02 into the intake it works great. The bolts can be a PITA but I ordered new seals for a complete rebuild just incase.


----------



## PlantedRich

If you have to go for a couple days without running the filter, I would check before putting it back. Likely you will find out when you open it to install the new gasket but make a special point to smell the water in the canister. If it sets long without O2 from water flowing through it will often turn bad as the bacteria dies. Lots of things will change how long it can go but warm temperature seems to make them go bad quicker. 

For me, I would prefer to put the media in a bucket and stir the bucket rather than in a closed canister.


----------



## Noahma

PlantedRich said:


> If you have to go for a couple days without running the filter, I would check before putting it back. Likely you will find out when you open it to install the new gasket but make a special point to smell the water in the canister. If it sets long without O2 from water flowing through it will often turn bad as the bacteria dies. Lots of things will change how long it can go but warm temperature seems to make them go bad quicker.
> 
> For me, I would prefer to put the media in a bucket and stir the bucket rather than in a closed canister.


I took the media out of the filter and put the baskets in my tank along the highest flow area of the tank, so I think it should be ok. The canister itself is now empty while I get a new o-ring . Luckly on of my LFS's has a few in stock, so thing hopefully will be up and running this evening.


----------



## Noahma

HypnoticAquatic said:


> im sure its a simple fix if u cant figure it out or cant fix it throw it my way but it shouldnt be difficult to fix. for ur 40b i would go at the very least a 406(23watts)$164 or sunsun304(55watts)$100 and depending on your layout you might need more circulation i had to add another hydor 420 to boost up for dead spots, if i had to do it agian id really like to try out my fx5 and two spray bars think that would be perfect very high turnover with low current.


I have plans to go with one of the "sun sun" filters for the 40B when I get around to setting it up. (still searching for an upper rim for it) I have several circulation pumps laying around for extra flow if needed


----------



## Noahma

I am now good to go, the new o ring is working as intended. Thank you all for the help!


----------



## HypnoticAquatic

good you got that worked out there great filters cant blame them for wear parts wearing out, i have my eye on a piece of wood for u but idk if its going to get cut down this season or not if not ill still keep my eye out for something else just might not be applewood for ya.


----------



## Noahma

ohh nice!!! I was about to send you a PM to see if you had anyone wanting trees cut down lol.

Thanks!!


----------



## Jay88

If you wrap the gasket in plumbers tape it will last for years.


----------



## whatamarket

*Fluval 306 leaking*

They do leak after awhile I believe it is the design with the top of the canister, after awhile the top part of the canister where ther o-ring seals itself distorts a bit creating a leak, so many times the O-ring is fine, by replacing the already good O-ring with a new one creates a new seal at first but does not last long,
I am surprised they have not fixed the issue for such an expensive filter,I had the unit for 7 years no problems , in the last 2 years almost every time I service it I gets the leaks, and I replace the o-ring the is releivelt new, now I use the Eheim classic , takes a little longer to clean, 5 minutes ..LOL but do not have to worry & deal with the leaks, beside the possible leak that many seem to have it is a good filter but have a solid leak proof filter is in the forefront of anything else


----------

